
New EU regulation strengthens hand of developers and publishers - keleftheriou
https://www.mcvuk.com/business-news/new-eu-regulation-strengthens-hand-of-developers-and-publishers-in-dealings-with-storefronts/
======
keleftheriou
“Platforms will have to provide 30 days notice to publishers before removing
content from stores, allowing them time to appeal or make changes to their
software. So no immediate and opaque bans”

"The regulations will force stores to be more transparent in how their ranking
systems work, letting publishers understand how ‘trending’ apps are being
chosen for instance."

They are also calling for an accessible and transparent system for handling
developer complaints.

